# Rahmen von EPS Dateien



## Wurzelzweig (24. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich erstelle mit Illustrator EPS Dateien als vorlag für meine Plotter. Jetzt habe ich das Problem dass jede vorlag wenn ich diese in mein Plott-Programm (Artcut 2009) lade. Um das Bild einen Rahmen habe. Optisch würde mich das nicht stören. Nur erkennt er diesen Rahmen als Linie und wird beim schneiden mitverwendet. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das wegbekommen.

Danke

Sascha


----------



## smileyml (24. März 2011)

Ich vermute das im EPS das Blattformat aus AI übersetzt wird?!
Vielleicht hilft es eine ältere EPS-Version zu nutzen?!

Grüßer Marco


----------



## Wurzelzweig (25. März 2011)

ich hab es bereits mit älteren Versionen probiert. Leider fehl anzeige. Es muss aber gehn da ich es schon mal geschafft habe. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie.


----------

